
Huawei Just Copied the iPhone–Down to the Last Screw - shawndumas
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/huawei-iphone-screws-ifixit/
======
canuckintime
no they didn't

------
kjs3
They look at best similar, like many competing consumer products. Sony and
Blackberry, at least, also used pentalobe screws. Anyone can buy a pentalobe
driver. Must be a really, really slow week at Wired to contrive this sad an
attempt at manufactured outrage.

